# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ajuster l'affichage d'une image automatiquement  la taille d'cran

## azerty_123

Bonjour,
Voici mon code source qui affiche une image a laide de AWT.
Je cherche maintenant comment ajuster automatiquement laffichage dimage  la taille dcran.




```

```

----------


## dinobogan

A la taille de l'cran physique (maximiser la Frame) ? Ou  la taille de la Frame ?
Il suffit de chercher un peu dans la javadoc : Frame.setExtendedState(int).
Enfin, pour le scale de ton image, tu utilises les dimensions du Component contenant l'image.

----------


## azerty_123

Bonjour,
Merci Dinobogan pour ta rponse.
AU fait je voulais faire afficher  limage dans l'cran physique (maximiser la Frame).
Juste un peux de dtaille, mon application est destin pour les PDA, et vue que le PDA il a un petit cran, je dois maximiser laffichage dimage.
Et vu que le PDA ne supporte pas les SWING, je dois faire le tout en AWT.
Le but aprs cest de faire comme un diaporama, et faire les deux buttons suivant et prcdent.

----------


## azerty_123

Je voulais que le frame prendre la taille dcran, et que limage prend toute la taille du frame.

----------


## dinobogan

> Je voulais que le frame prendre la taille dcran, et que limage prend toute la taille du frame.


Je t'ai dj rpondu, que te faut-il de plus ?

----------


## ArnaudDev

pour rcuperer la taille de l'cran tu fait :



```

```

aprs tu resize ta frame et ensuite tu inclus l'image dedans, pour redimensionner une image il faut utiliser



```

```

----------

